# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Harta historike te Shqiperise

## two-head-eagle

Ne kete teme te dokumentojme te gjitha hartat e vjetra dhe te reja te trojeve shqiptare, Shqiperi, Kosove, Mal te Zi, Maqedoni, Greqi.

----------


## two-head-eagle

> _Postuar më parë nga two-head-eagle_ 
> *Kjo eshte harta e Shqiperise*

----------


## two-head-eagle

Harta e tropojes

----------


## two-head-eagle

Pershendetje te gjithve.
Ai qe deshiron qe te kete harten e vendit te vet mund te bashkangjisin, ose te me kontaktojne mua per nje harte te vendeve shqiptare.

Me rrespekt 
nga 
Ermali

----------


## Tironci

ja edhe nji harte tjeter te shqiperise...

----------


## two-head-eagle

Ja edhe harta e Tiranes per Tironcin.

Me rrespekt
nga
Ermali

----------


## addam

te gjithe shqiptaret u ndane nga popuj grabitqare,dhe tani ata quhen pakica perse? a s'do te ishte me mire te jetonin ne trojet e tyre shekullore?sikur te mos mjaftonte kjo,po i mohojne atyre dhe te drejtat qe duhe te kene si te gjithe ne ,si mendoni ju a do realizohet endrra e tere shqiptareve per bashkim kombetare?

----------


## diikush

Para ca ditesh isha ne DC, dhe duke bere vizite ne Bibloteken e Kongresit (Library of Congress) fotografova nje harte te vjeter te botes qe ishte aty [The Martin Waldseemuller 1507 Wrold Map] dhe natyrisht qe e perqendrova fokusin tek Shqiperia  :buzeqeshje:  dhe mendova te postoj pjesen e fokusuar te Shqiperise dhe harten ne teresi.

P.S. Nuk lejohej te fotografohej kjo harta, po shqiptari....  :buzeqeshje:  ... desha ta kem, meqe pasqyrohej edhe Shqiperia aty...

----------


## Xhixhua

nuk ja maj mend mire web sitet adresen po kush ak qej me pa harta te vjetra tonat te beje nje kerjkim ne google per b.matoshin.... ky lala ka bo njeweb site qe ja bofte zoti varrin dyqon petllash kur te vdesi ( larg qoifte ne e paste jeten e gjate) ...boni searchin dhe do shikoni gjithe ato harta te vhjtra te detajume per illirine, arberine shqiperine

----------


## helios

http://home.online.no/~bmatos

----------


## baaroar

Kete faqen e ketij bmatos-it e zhbirilova te gjithe.
Jam mrekulluar me ato qe kam pare.
Ky robi ka patur nje vullnet te jashtezakonshme per ta mbledhur te gjithe ate material.
Aq me teper qe i gjithe materiali eshte nga autore te huaj dhe vete arti flet per historine e Shqiperise.

Pershendetje te madhe ketij robit !

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1401 (Vini re principaten e Gjin Bue Shpates ne Epirin jugor).



Per nje harte me te madhe klikoni ne linkun me poshte:

http://historymedren.about.com/libra...peurse1401.htm

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1444 (Lidhja e Lezhes nen Skenderbeun).



Per harte me te madhe kliko me poshte:

http://historymedren.about.com/libra...peurse1444.htm

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1464

 

http://historymedren.about.com/libra...peurse1464.htm

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1600 (Vini re zonen e kryengritjes se malesoreve ne veri, dhe Sulioteve ne jug).

 



http://www.euratlas.com/big/big1600.htm

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1700 (Vini re zonen e Sulioteve).

 

http://www.euratlas.com/big/big1700.htm

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1800 (Vilajeti i Janines nen Ali Pashen ).

 

http://www.euratlas.com/big/big1800.htm

----------


## King_Gentius

Viti 1914 (Shqiperi e pavarur).

Harte e vjeter
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/histo...tions_1914.jpg

Harta Ballkanike te ndryshme
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/histo...y_balkans.html

Shqiperia Sot

----------


## King_Gentius



----------


## Qerim

Ja edhe nje harte tjeter .
Me pelqen se Morea eshte shqiptare

Nuk mund t`a hap se eshte e madhe.

----------

